# Doe that won't go into heat?



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

My registered mini Nubian doe did not get bred last year ( her 1st year she was old enough to breed) even though I had her with my buck for 3 months. And now she seems to be doing the same thing this year. I've had her with my buck all the time and I never see her flagging or "calling" for him. She let's him smell & rub but then runs off if he tries anything more. I'm hoping I am just being paranoid and she was bred but has anyone had a doe do this?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would suggest pulling blood and sending it off for pregnancy testing. If she's bred, you can quit worrying. If she's not, then you know.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

I had to hold our first-timer (also a mini Nubian). She wouldn't stand for the buck, who was also inexperienced. She didn't struggle when I held her for him, and after that first time there was more evidence the next day that she'd allowed him to do the job a few more times.

She didn't act like she was in heat either, and was in with the buck for about three weeks before she had her silent heat.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

That sounds just like what I'm going through. I've also been holding her for the buck & he did breed her a couple times while I had her haltered but she was not too willing for that, which makes me think she wasn't in heat. & if she wasnt in heat then she won't be pregnant. I'll continue doing that and hope for the best! And thanks for the advice!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would probably get a pregnancy test done and then if she's still open, I'd be looking into lutalyse to bring her into heat. If it's really important to you to get her bred, may want to take her in for a vet visit.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

I had no idea about lutalyse but just googled it. Thanks!


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

*Update* Ms. Fancy is definitely pregnant! Babies kicking like crazy!


----------

